# 9 inch beard on a HEN



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

*WEIGHED IN AT 11 LBS








*


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice Work!


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

Good Job !! I Wish I Could Find A Hen With A Beard Like That I Only See Them With 4-5 Inch Beards .


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Shot. That thing felt no pain.

Pike


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very cool. I have only seen that once in the wild!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have been hunting them for a long time and have only seen ones like yours Spencer in the back other peoples pick up. But I once had a guy in the reserves with me that was kissing a lady with a beard until I clued his drunk but in to what he was doing.  

Congrats on the turkey. You could have held off a day or two after we talked. That was quick.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

BOOOOOOOM!!!!! HEADSHOT!!!!! lol


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice bird.. 11lbs big bird


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks! I may be looking for a person or two to join for me a Spring hunt. Same area, lots of birds around!. BC


----------

